# Fish species



## Dale Bungard (Feb 22, 2016)

Please don’t say warmouth. Caught in the MAhoning river.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...bait.

Don.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

WHITE SUCKER, CATCH THEM ALL THE TIME IN WARREN!!

on second thought river chub... just noticed the line down the side


----------



## Dale Bungard (Feb 22, 2016)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> ...bait.
> 
> Don.


It was actually about 8 inches. I suppose might be nice flathead bait though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

looks like deep fried with a beer


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

Creek chub

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Dale Bungard (Feb 22, 2016)

River chub










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Ezbite wins. River chub.

I still see bait though lol.

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

LOL...AWESOME. 

DON.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Ok...I got one I caught this morning out of westbranch with minnow/bobber...fish ohio sunfish...but what exactly is it?

I know it's not a bluegill. 

Don.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Ok...I got one I caught this morning out of westbranch with minnow/bobber...fish ohio sunfish...but what exactly is it?
> 
> I know it's not a bluegill.
> 
> Don.


looks like a channel catfish to me


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Damn you ez...lol.

Don.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

did anyhbody say black crappie yet?

horny head chub. use to catch them all the time down in tn, in the creeks.
Sherman


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Great bait for pike or catfish!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Those are tubercles on his forehead/nose, they develop at spawning time, makes him irresistable to the lady chubs.


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

Hornhead chub.


----------



## EB1221 (May 24, 2012)

Yep horned chub. they get the horns on at spawning time.
and yes you can eat them.
EB


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

When we were kids we fished Tinkers Creek just about every day. We caught those by the dozens and we named them Shabauster Fish.. so.. thats what it is.. a "Shabauster Fish".


----------



## Whitefin (Sep 4, 2008)

We always called them hornyheads.


----------



## Whitefin (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

Chub and some awesome flathead bait if you can keep him alive


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

It's definitely a northern midwest, horney, rainbow, creek bass.--Tim
|


----------



## James lucius (May 23, 2018)

Dale Bungard said:


> Please don’t say warmouth. Caught in the MAhoning river.
> View attachment 262789
> 
> 
> ...


Common horned creek chub


----------

